# Lightscribe? What Happened?



## Fox42 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, so HP no longer puts Lightscribe drives in their PC's. I have a number of computers with LIghtsribe drives. Can I no longer use the Lightscribe feature?
It seems no one sells the Lightsrcribe disks - even Amazon. Does anyone know where I can get the disks at a reasonable price? Can other disks be used for these Lightscribe drives?:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Companies such as HP, Samsung, LaCie and LiteOn have discontinued or are phasing out LightScribe drives as of June 2013 with only LG still manufacturing drives.
> As of November 26, 2013, LightScribe.com HP's official LightScribe website has been removed. This has been replaced with the following message:
> “Thank you for your interest in the LightScribe disc labeling technology. This website is no longer active. LightScribe software and disc utilities may be found on a number of public websites.”
> As of September 2014, the website returns a 404 error


 You cannot use normal CD's and DVD's to lightscribe. Lightscribe burned discs need extra care to keep from fading. They cannot be in excessive heat, or sunlight etc. 
Lightscribe blank Discs are still available on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:10967881,p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin:3701027011


----------

